# X-Fire Spielerzahlen sinken rapide



## tortage (3. November 2008)

mir ist bewusst, das die X-Fire Spielerzahlen nicht 100%ig aussagekräftig sind, aber das hat man von AoC auch behauptet:

http://www.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_O...e_of_Reckoning/


----------



## Callmedeir (3. November 2008)

Xfire hat wenn überhaupt 20%ig ne aussagen -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (3. November 2008)

Vll liegts auch daran das Xfire spieler auch eine etwas andere rangehensart an das Spiel haben als der Normale User und deshalb das Spiel nicht mögen, ich habs bisher miterlebt das Xfire Benutzer mehr die "Pro Gamer" sind die ums verrecken sich profilieren wollen, und immer einen Schwanzvergleich brauchen.

Ich möchte mich entschuldigen falls das nicht so stimmt, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis + Schlufreunde ist das Schema sehr oft vertreten. Und denen gefällt halt ein Spiel nicht bei dem man Solo als ownen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2008)

Wieviel Prozent der gesamten Spieler, benutzt dieses komische Ding? 20? 10? 5?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. November 2008)

Von denen 5, 10, 20% spielen dann aber auch wieder nicht alle das gleiche. Das muss sich nicht unbedingt mit den "richtigen" Spielerzahlen decken aber einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt bietet es schon.


----------



## Peterparker (3. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent der gesamten Spieler, benutzt dieses komische Ding? 20? 10? 5?



Spiele seit Jahren Onlinespiele aus verschiedenen Genre und habe dieses Tool noch nie genommen und mich damit auch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Mein Freundeskreis beinhaltet auch einige Zocker und von denen ist mir auch keiner bekannt. Allerdings bin ich nicht das MAß der Dinge aber Xfire auch nicht.

Ich vermute auch, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, das es wohl ehr von der jüngeren Generation genutzt wird. Das meine ich im übrigen völlig Wertungsfrei.


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

nehmen wohl wenig spieler her!

die meisten xfire user sind shooter fans,da es da wirklich sinnvoll ist,da man ziemlich 
einfach auf dem gleichem server joinen kann wie sein kumpel!


----------



## warri22 (3. November 2008)

Hallo, ich denke das stimmt schon irgendwie mit der sinkenden Zahl an Usern.

Ich habe zuerts mehrere Wochen auf nem toten Klonserververbracht und bin nun gewechselt auf einen der vorher jeden Abend voll war.
Aber die letzte paar Tage war der nur mittel und wenig. Das finde ich seltsam. 

Das größte Problem aber für mich aber ist, dass die Anfängergebiete bei dem auch leider nur leer waren und jetzt noch leerer sind.

Habe jetzt nur noch nen paar Tage den Account und verdammt ich habe keine Bock zu verlängern für leere Gebiete. 

Ich werde den Gamemaster mal Email schicke, dass die mich ruafsetzten auf mindestes 20er Level oder so in etwa oder ich verlängere nicht.

Vielleicht sollten dass auch andere machen damit mein Antrag mehr Gewicht hat und die endlich mal was für die User tun, nicht nur doof Labern und sowa.


----------



## Streuneralex (3. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Gamemaster mal Email schicke, dass die mich ruafsetzten auf mindestes 20er Level oder so in etwa oder ich verlängere nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten dass auch andere machen damit mein Antrag mehr Gewicht hat und die endlich mal was für die User tun, nicht nur doof Labern und sowa.




Seit wann dürfen hier betrunkene posten?


----------



## warhammerfanboy (3. November 2008)

Was is X-fire?


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Gamemaster mal Email schicke, dass die mich ruafsetzten auf mindestes 20er Level oder so in etwa oder ich verlängere nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten dass auch andere machen damit mein Antrag mehr Gewicht hat und die endlich mal was für die User tun, nicht nur doof Labern und sowa.


 war das jetzt ernst gemeint? o.O


xfire ist sowas wie icq also ne plattform zum chatten aber extra optimiert für gamer!


----------



## HGVermillion (3. November 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> Was is X-fire?


pack den Datenbankbereich von Blasc und ICQ zusammen, nochdazu mit einer Anzeige was deine Kumpels gerade im moment spielen. Das ungefähr und noch ein bissl mehr ist xfire, glaub ich zumindest. Könnt sich einer der Betroffenden mal dazu melden?


----------



## Peraine1 (3. November 2008)

Wenn dich die von Gamestar hochgesetzt haben, meld dich nochmal. Ich schick denen dann eine Email das sie mir ein neues Auto kaufen sonst wechsele ich meine Zahnpastasorte!


----------



## Rickrolled (3. November 2008)

"Spielerzahlen sinken rapide" ka was du uns jetzt mit der Statistik sagen willst, aber "sinken rapide" kann ich da nicht erkennen... zumal die Spielerzahlen ab 30.10 steigen... laut deiner X-Fire Statistik. 

nicht aufgepasst in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Churchak (3. November 2008)

nun ja die werden wohl alle gebannt an der buffednews von blizzards weltneuheiten zum nächsten add-on (farbige verpackungen und dvd) hängen und deswegen vor lauter staunen keine zeit zum WAR spielen mehr haben ^^


----------



## tortage (3. November 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> "Spielerzahlen sinken rapide" ka was du uns jetzt mit der Statistik sagen willst, aber "sinken rapide" kann ich da nicht erkennen... zumal die Spielerzahlen ab 30.10 steigen... laut deiner X-Fire Statistik.
> 
> nicht aufgepasst in der Schule
> 
> ...



uupps, da weiß wohl jemand nicht wann Wochenende ist....  ich als arbeitnehmer, weiß dies sogar ziemlich gut....


----------



## Doerri (3. November 2008)

An was liegt das wohl das es weniger Spieler gibt?...
Am 1. November ist auch für die Preorder welche die Beta gespielt haben Ende mir WAR. Nur die CE PE haben noch nen paar Tage. Ich bin auch lvl 40 und verlängere erstmal nicht, warte auf die nötigen Bugfixes und vor allem einer Performenceverbesserung im RvR.

Auf X-Fire Daten würd ich mich trotzdem nicht verlassen, das benutzt ja eh nur jeder 10. =)


LG Dörri


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Ich empfinde xFire als sinnlos und die Daten haben keinerlei Aussagekraft.


----------



## Makalvian (3. November 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> Was is X-fire?



Kann man essen bei 230 grad 15 min braten im eigenen Sud danach mit leckeren süßen Marzipan füllen und runter damit .... 
Geschätzte Kalorien 2300 Kj


----------



## jdf (3. November 2008)

WTF ist X-Fire?

Die Entwicklung ist nicht wirklich überraschend. Wir befinden uns in den letzten Prä-Litschi-King-Tagen; d.h. all diejenigen, die von WoW kamen und ihre Amazon-Vorbestellung schon vor Monaten getätigt haben werden den Teufel tun, ihren Account zu verlängern. Gut für's Niveau in WAR, btw, und außerdem sehe ich die nähere Zukunft in meiner Kristallkugel so:

13.11. - Litschi-King-Day: die Presse ist begeistert. Die WoW-Community ist begeistert. Wer eine Tageszeitung will, muss sich am Kiosk durch geschätzte 1,5t WoW-Sonderhefte durchwühlen. Nicht, dass irgendjemand spielen würde - die Server sind nach geschätzten 3 Minuten down. Ist ja aber nix Neues, von daher: Begeisterung pur allerorten. Da HAT Blizzard aber wieder was abgeliefert, Junge, Junge - alleine die Ladegrafik - ultrageil,ey!
13.12. - Mehr und mehr LK-Spieler sind Level 80 und fragen sich, ob sie wirklich die nächsten zwei Jahre dasselbe machen sollen/wollen wie die letzten zwei Jahre (Hail to the Grind, Baby! - größter Unterschied: die Grafik ist jetzt hauptsächlich blaustichig, und das Ambiente nicht mehr bizarr, sondern kalt. Außerdem gibt's schön perspektivische Schatten und ein Pseudo-RvR-Gebiet, das immerhin für 30 Minuten alle 2,5 Stunden offen ist! Hammer-geil, ey!).
13.01. - Diejenigen, bei denen die kurze WAR-Erfahrung eh' die ganze LK-Zeit wie ein Stachel im Fleisch saß ("Hm, DAS war aber bei WARHAMMER besser gelöst", "Welchen Rang hat eigentlich unsere Gilde zur Zeit - achso, falsches Spiel, hm...") kommen wieder zu WAR; der Rest der grind- farm- und BG-süchtigen Blizzardjunkies nicht. Uff, Glück gehabt.
13.02. - WoW erfreut sich bester Gesundheit, hat jede Menge Neukunden gewonnen, die demnächst nach mehr Casual Content schreien werden und jede Menge Altkunden verloren, die's satt haben, im ewig gleichen Hamsterrad ihre Runden zu drehen. Steigerung der Kundenzahl? Aber immer. Steigerung des Niveaus? *Prust*. WAR erfreut sich bester Gesundheit. Jede Menge Neukunden kommen von WoW und bringen ein bisserl Niveau mit. Wer ansonsten jetzt noch dabei ist, hängt vermutlich nicht 24/7 im Szenario ab. Die gröbsten Fehler sind behoben und die Framerate sinkt nie unter 30 FPS...

Achja - ist natürlich klar, dass bis dahin auch der Hunger besiegt, die schlimmsten Krankheiten weltweit ausgemerzt und alle Wüsten dieser Erde kutliviert wurden. Das Ozonloch existiert nicht mehr, ebensowenig diverse Despoten & Diktatoren. Das erste Raumschiff der vereinten Weltbevölkerung ist auf dem halben Weg Richtung Alpha-Centauri und Schalke wird Deutscher Fussball-Meister (nicht dass ich Fan wäre, aber hey - die Kugel lügt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Rosige Zeiten, oder?


----------



## extecy (3. November 2008)

xfire ist eigendlich sinlos 

aber wenn man darauf steht sich anstat icq ein zweit program zu holen womit jeder andere auch noch sehen kann was ich gerade zocke und wieviel ich es gezockt habe 
wilkommen 

ich persönlich finde es totalen quatsch, die leude bruachen nicht wissen was ich spiele und wann und wieviel und die hacker schon garnicht ..... die das wie eine schriftliche einladung sehen ...


----------



## Areson (3. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, das die X-Fire Spielerzahlen nicht 100%ig aussagekräftig sind, aber das hat man von AoC auch behauptet:
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_O...e_of_Reckoning/




99% der Antworten hier haben rein garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich sehe hier zumindest nicht die Frage "Wie findet ihr X-Fire?" Es gibt schon einige Nutzer, die X-Fire nutzen und von den Nutzern sind die Zahlen wirklich in den Keller gegangen. Mehr wird doch hier garnicht ausgesagt. Ich habe zwar auch X-Fire, nutze es aber nur wenn ich mit Freunden Battlefield 2 spiele da wir uns dann schnell finden und uns auch ohne Teamspeak unterhalten können. Das Programm hat doch nix mit Hardcorespielern zu tun. Ich habe meinen Acc übrigens auch nicht verlängert. Ich warte erst mal auf den nächsten Patch und dann schaue ich ob sie die Performance hin bekommen haben oder nicht, denn das stört mich zur Zeit am meisten.


----------



## Maxell10 (3. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, das die X-Fire Spielerzahlen nicht 100%ig aussagekräftig sind, aber das hat man von AoC auch behauptet:
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_O...e_of_Reckoning/



Kann ich auch verstehen das es nicht mehr so viele Zocken bei dem Schlechten Gameplay.

Warhammer wird ein flop wie AoC da binn ich mir auch sicher. 

(Warhammer hat´s halt nicht drauf!!) hahaha War noobs


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch verstehen das es nicht mehr so viele Zocken bei dem Schlechten Gameplay.
> 
> Warhammer wird ein flop wie AoC da binn ich mir auch sicher.
> 
> (Warhammer hat´s halt nicht drauf!!) hahaha War noobs



Dazu deine Signatur:



> WAR IS LOOSING



Dazu:

(to) loose sth. = etw. auflösen, aufbinden, befreien, freimachen, lösen, losbinden, loslassen, los machen, laufen lassen [Link]
(to) lose sth. = etw. einbüßen, verlegen, vergeuden, *verlieren*, versäumen, vertun, verwirken [Link]

Aber mach dir nichts draus, ist ein typischer WoW-Kiddy+Fanboy-Fehler


----------



## Exo1337 (3. November 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch verstehen das es nicht mehr so viele Zocken bei dem Schlechten Gameplay.
> 
> Warhammer wird ein flop wie AoC da binn ich mir auch sicher.
> 
> (Warhammer hat´s halt nicht drauf!!) hahaha War noobs



muh!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2008)

Hat die Krabbelgruppe schon wieder nen Ausflug oder was ist los? *auf Maxell10 deut*


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> (Warhammer hat´s halt nicht drauf!!) hahaha War noobs



Da Du hier nicht mehr posten kannst, ein paar Tipps für neue Tätigkeitsbereiche:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...Suche&meta=


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

*Danke* Tikume!


----------



## BloodyLove (4. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Vll liegts auch daran das Xfire spieler auch eine etwas andere rangehensart an das Spiel haben als der Normale User und deshalb das Spiel nicht mögen, ich habs bisher miterlebt das Xfire Benutzer mehr die "Pro Gamer" sind die ums verrecken sich profilieren wollen, und immer einen Schwanzvergleich brauchen.
> 
> Ich möchte mich entschuldigen falls das nicht so stimmt, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis + Schlufreunde ist das Schema sehr oft vertreten. Und denen gefällt halt ein Spiel nicht bei dem man Solo als ownen kann.



Stimmt schon so... diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht...


----------



## Ashgard (4. November 2008)

X-Fire ist ansich ein Multimessanger, der für Spieler den Vorteil hat, das er eine "eigene" Gamevideo-Plattform hat, 
das man sieht, wer von der Buddy-List in welchem Game, bzw. bei Shootern sogar in welcher Map auf welchem Server
unterwegs ist, etc.

Leider ist das Ding gänzlich inkompatibel mit dem Rest der Welt, sprich, Jabber, ICQ, MSN, etc., sodas nichtmal
wirkliche Multiprotokoll-Clients wie Pidgin, Mirinda, etc. da eine Verbindung dazu bekommen.

Von daher ist es für Otto-Normal-User, der Freunde in einem oder anderem Messanger haben, gänzlich 
uninteressant und bietet für eine Statistik absolut keine Aussagekraft.


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, das die X-Fire Spielerzahlen nicht 100%ig aussagekräftig sind, aber das hat man von AoC auch behauptet:
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_O...e_of_Reckoning/



Moin,

manchmal kommt es mir hier vor wie im Kindergarten. So nach dem Motto:

"Ihh du bist böse hast was gegen mein Spiel gemacht ich vergöttere es doch"

Ihr solltet mal alle ein bischen Distanz zu der virtuellen Welt nehmen. Das Ganze hier ist nur eine Unterhaltung. Und es gibt keine Firma die einem von euch nur einen Cent gibt wen ihr das SPiel spielt. Das Ganze:

"Mein Spiel ist besser als deins. Und dein Spiel ist Müll" 

Das ist alles Kindergarten. Es geht hier nicht um welches Spiel besser oder schlechter ist. Der eine Spielt lieber PVE dann eben geh zu WOW. Der andere spielt lieber RVR dann geh zu War. Und wen einem nur die Grafik wichtig ist und sonst nix anderes geh zu AOC. Jedem das seine und jeder soll auch seine eigenen Meinung vertrehten dürfen aber bitte in einem Ton wie es sich gehört für erwachsene Menschen.

Mir persönlich gehts um dass wie die Firma mit dem Kunden umgeht. Und da gibts eben unterschiede. Die einen sind nur auf das shcnelle Geld aus und leider gibts von denen und lassen die Leute hängen. Andere bemühen sich und man merkt es an den schnellen Hotfixes und die schnellen Patches. 

Nun zum Thema:

Xfire benutzen vielleicht 10-15% aller Spieler. Trotzdem gibt es eine kleine Übersicht. Und wen die Spielerzahlen abnehmen dort dann ist das klar das es wikrlich so ist das die Abos abgenommen haben. Das ist zu WAR zu sagen das es normal ist. Der grosse Start ist vorbei und nun wird es sich irgendwo einpendeln. Und wir werden sehen ob sich WAR auf dem Markt behaupten kann oder nicht. Zu AOC sage ich nix hier ist das WAR Forum.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## clickrush (4. November 2008)

zum ersten teil /sign

zum zweiten: wie kommt ihr darauf dass 10-15% xfire benutzen? die zahl ist völlig übertrieben.

insgesammt nimmt die zahl der WAR spieler eher zu. man schaue wiedermal im T1 gebiet rum, da kommen ständig neulinge nach.

irgendwie haben viele leute echt panik was die spielerzahlen und die beliebtheit von WAR angeht. das halte ich alles für übertrieben.


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> zum ersten teil /sign
> 
> zum zweiten: wie kommt ihr darauf dass 10-15% xfire benutzen? die zahl ist völlig übertrieben.
> 
> ...



Ist ja egal wie gross die Zahl ist es können auch nur 5% sein es gibt eben ein Durschnitt über das Ganze. Buffed z.b. könnte ja auch die Zahlen veröffentlichen. Es haben ja viele den Buffed-Client geladen,mich inklsuve, und dort sieht man wer welches Spiel benutzt. Zu deiner Aussage es kommen Neulinge. Das kann schon sein aber ich glaube eher das sind Leute die von einem leeren Server zu einem vollen Server wechseln. Panik muss die Firma Mytic nicht haben ich glaube sie haben mit ihrem Service bis jetzt beweisen das sie sich um die Kunden kümmern. Ob sich das Spielt hätl werden wir sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Ich für meinen Teil bleibe im Moment mit meinem Sohn^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Icekiss (4. November 2008)

Hab mal kurz bei X-Fire-Site reingeschaut. Wenn man so die Top-Downloads sieht gibt es ein gutes Bild vom Querschnitt der User und ich meine da kein allzu großes WAR - Potenzial zu sehen. Wenn man aber darauf schaut was an Stunden festgehalten wurde, dann ist dort eine Reduzierung (glaube 50 %) zu sehen und das ist auch in einem begrenzten Segment nicht wenig. Man kanns auch so lesen: WAR hat eine Nicht-Kern-Zielgruppe nicht länger in größerem Umfang halten können. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach kein Beinbruch, denn es gibt immer Leute die nur "schnuppern". Wenn Spieler wegbleiben die eigentlich positiv gegenüber WAR eingestellt und nur keine Lust mehr haben wegen des Ungleichgewicht von Order von Destro ist es weit problematischer. Das man Order Vorteile auf verschiedenen Servern gibt finde ich als Lösung nicht so prickelnd - weil nicht so wirksam. Natürlich haben dort die Orderleute das Schlaraffenland was SZ betrifft (kurze Wartezeit, 20 % mehr EP, Ruf), aber ohne SZ gehts dann wohl doch nicht toll und die SZ-Bewertung ist ja inzwischen weit weniger Wert gegenüber dem offenen RvR und spätestens dort zieht man (wenn in Unterzahl) meist den Kürzeren. Wenn natürlich Mythik weiter der Destro-Seite die weitaus stylisheren Chars gibt (bei den neuen Klassen ist es ja auch so), dann wird das ja wohl immer schwerer eine Balance zu finden wo sie nicht schon von Anfang gegeben war.
*Klar - geil ist es wenns wie am Schnürchen klappt für beide Seiten - wie auf gut gefüllten Serven.* Beide Seiten reißen was - das Gewinnen wiegt weit mehr, wenn man auch mal verloren hat. Wenn in Amiland jetzt schon Chartransfers möglich sind - dann bitte schnell auch hier ! Lange Testzyklen brauch man für einen solchen Vorgang edv-technisch sicher nicht und ich hoffe dass dies nicht ein Vorwand für eine Verschleppungspraktik bei GOA wird. Ich zähle auch zu der Gattung Gamer die nicht gerne in der hinteren Reihe stehen (zahle ja auch voll) und sich im Vergleich mit dem Original-Mythic-Angebot nicht unbedingt mit GOA-Niveau zufrieden geben. Aber vielleicht gibts ja eine positive Überraschung.


----------



## Kelgan (4. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, das die X-Fire Spielerzahlen nicht 100%ig aussagekräftig sind, aber das hat man von AoC auch behauptet:
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_O...e_of_Reckoning/




Da  hat kein Kaffeesatz ja noch eine höhere Aussagekraft.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (4. November 2008)

Leider stimmen die Spielzeit-Statistiken von xfire doch. Und können als Trend angesehen werden. Leute die xfire benutzen sind auch kein elitärer Kreis, Only Kiddys oder eine Verschwörungsgemeinschaft gegen Warhammer. Fakt ist, selbst wenn der Anteil der xfire-Nutzer in Warhammer gering ist, gibt es einen Trend wieder. Wenn Umfragen gemacht werden, dann werden eben auch 1001 etc. Leute in der Bundesrepublik befragt und eben nicht jeder Bürger. Allein die Erhebungsmethoden kann man in Zweifel ziehen, indem man zb. sagt: Xfire-Nutzer besteht eher aus einem jüngeren Klientel. So die Spielzeit geht also nach unten, mich persönlich wundert es nicht.

Allerdings sehe ich das auch weitaus weniger problematisch. Einige haben ihren Account erstmal auf Eis gelegt. und bei vielen pendelt sich das Spielverhalten auf einem normalen Niveau ein. Die Anfangs-Euphorie ist einfach vorbei... Der ein oder andere ist 40 und hat evtl. auch keine Lust die gleiche Spielzeit in das warten zu investieren, bis sich das RvR auf seinem Server selbst entzündet. 

fazit: Ich glaub wie gesagt eher, dass die Leute im Durchschnitt weniger spielen. Wenn die Xfire-Statistik in einem Monat immer noch nach unten zeigt, kann man sich Gedanken machen.


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Leider stimmen die Spielzeit-Statistiken von xfire doch. Und können als Trend angesehen werden. Leute die xfire benutzen sind auch kein elitärer Kreis, Only Kiddys oder eine Verschwörungsgemeinschaft gegen Warhammer. Fakt ist, selbst wenn der Anteil der xfire-Nutzer in Warhammer gering ist, gibt es einen Trend wieder. Wenn Umfragen gemacht werden, dann werden eben auch 1001 etc. Leute in der Bundesrepublik befragt und eben nicht jeder Bürger. Allein die Erhebungsmethoden kann man in Zweifel ziehen, indem man zb. sagt: Xfire-Nutzer besteht eher aus einem jüngeren Klientel. So die Spielzeit geht also nach unten, mich persönlich wundert es nicht.
> 
> Allerdings sehe ich das auch weitaus weniger problematisch. Einige haben ihren Account erstmal auf Eis gelegt. und bei vielen pendelt sich das Spielverhalten auf einem normalen Niveau ein. Die Anfangs-Euphorie ist einfach vorbei... Der ein oder andere ist 40 und hat evtl. auch keine Lust die gleiche Spielzeit in das warten zu investieren, bis sich das RvR auf seinem Server selbst entzündet.
> 
> fazit: Ich glaub wie gesagt eher, dass die Leute im Durchschnitt weniger spielen. Wenn die Xfire-Statistik in einem Monat immer noch nach unten zeigt, kann man sich Gedanken machen.



Jupp genau so sehe ich das auch. Xfire gibt einfach einen Trend wieder. Man muss auch sehen das viele bei denen die 30 Tage vorbei sind und den Account nicht weiter spielen sich das auch dort wiederspiegelt. Was man auch in betracht ziehen muss das es viele Leute gibt die nur in WAR hineinschnuppern wollten. Sehr viele kommen ja von der WOW Seite. Und da das Addon vor der Tür steht haben viele einfach den Account nicht verlängert weil sie dann WOW spielen werden.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Ascían (4. November 2008)

Ich kenn X-Fire von einem Unifreund, aber wusste net dass das so populär ist..dachte dass ist eher ein Chatprogramm für Vollzeitnerds.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2008)

X-Fire hat keine Aussagekraft über Spielerzahlen. Das Programm muss, wie BLASC, zur Erfassung nebenbei laufen. Ich hab es beispielsweise auch schon seit Jahren und den zweiten Account, aber eigentlich nur sehr sehr selten nebenbei mal mitlaufen.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (4. November 2008)

Ich stell mal ne kuriose These auf:

WAR stürzt gerne mal ab wenn man in xFire die Screenshot bzw. Video Funktion nutzt
Für viele Onlinerollenspieler ist das aber das einzige wirklich sinnige Feature an dem Ding!

Ergo schmeissen viele xFire zur Seite.

Natürlich gehen die Spielerzahlen in xFire nicht nur deswegen nach unten. Das Spiel ist auch nicht für den Mainstream geeignet.

Es gibt 3 Arten von Mainstreamzockern:
- Die PvE-Futzis. Was die nach WAR getrieben hat wird mir auf immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Aber spätestens nach Düsterberg sind die schreiend davon gelaufen
- Die Roxxor-Futzis. Sie spielen WAR wie WoW und bekommen zwangsweise rund um die Uhr auf die nackte Eichel. Sie können ned damit leben das ihr Shadowswordstalker nicht alles im Alleingang umbockt. Die gehen dann wieder zurück zu WoW und ihrer geliebten Arena.
- Die Join-the-Winning-Team Fraktion. Die können nicht verlieren. Für die ist alles großartig solange sie nur gewinnen und alles wird scheisse sobald sie verlieren. ein 50/50 Win/Loss Ratio ist für sie unerträglich. Der Gedanke auch mal die Backe hinhalten zu müssen undenkbar. Wenn diese Spieler 40 werden und merken das sie doch nicht die alles beherrschende Seite sind passieren 2 Dinge: Entweder sie wechseln die Fraktion oder sie hören ganz auf.

Was übrig bleibt sind die WARler.

Und ich freu mich schon auf Wrath of the Lutschking wenn die ganzen Leute die in diesem Spiel eigentlich nix verloren haben zurück nach World of Farmcraft rudern.

Vielleicht müssen ja ein paar Server zusammengelegt werden aber das ganze wird dann gleich viel angenehmer.

WAR ist jetzt in vielen Punkten schon viel besser als WoW jemals sein wird. Und es wird auf jeden Fall auch weiterhin seinen Platz in den MMORPGs behalten


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (4. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> X-Fire hat keine Aussagekraft über Spielerzahlen. Das Programm muss, wie BLASC, zur Erfassung nebenbei laufen. Ich hab es beispielsweise auch schon seit Jahren und den zweiten Account, aber eigentlich nur sehr sehr selten nebenbei mal mitlaufen.



Richtig, keine Aussage über generelle Spielerzahlen (wird ja nicht mit Warhammer installiert). Sondern: Über eine bestimmte Anzahl an Stunden, die Nutzer von xfire mit dem Spielen von Warhammer verbracht haben. Es zeigt nur den Trend innerhalb der X-Fire Gemeinschaft an. Genauso gilt das für BLASC-Nutzer.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (4. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ich stell mal ne kuriose These auf:
> [...]
> WAR ist jetzt in vielen Punkten schon viel besser als WoW *jemals* sein wird. Und es wird auf jeden Fall auch weiterhin seinen Platz in den MMORPGs behalten



Das ist ne kuriose These, in der Tat. Ich bitte um Quellen, vorallem für das jemals. Versuch dich mal lieber ans Topic zu halten, bevor du reflexartig auf irgendwas einprügelst. Ansonsten ist dein Post fürs Topic sinnlos ^^ Also weniger in die Kristallkugel schauen...


----------



## Ascían (4. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Richtig, keine Aussage über generelle Spielerzahlen (wird ja nicht mit Warhammer installiert). Sondern: Über eine bestimmte Anzahl an Stunden, die Nutzer von xfire mit dem Spielen von Warhammer verbracht haben. Es zeigt nur den Trend innerhalb der X-Fire Gemeinschaft an. Genauso gilt das für BLASC-Nutzer.



Das hiesse ja, dass die vorherrschende Gruppe von X-Fire Usern auch ein gewisses Spielerprofil aufweist. Meine Kenntnisse über die Nutzer von X-Fire halten sich doch arg in Grenzen, aber ich würde sie mal als vornehmlich jung und eher aus der Shooter-Ecke kommend klassifizieren. Ergo nicht grade die potentiellen Warhammer-Freunde.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (4. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das ist ne kuriose These, in der Tat. Ich bitte um Quellen, vorallem für das jemals. Versuch dich mal lieber ans Topic zu halten, bevor du reflexartig auf irgendwas einprügelst. Ansonsten ist dein Post fürs Topic sinnlos ^^ Also weniger in die Kristallkugel schauen...



Ich hab auch lange WoW gespielt, Arena und Sunwell - hab alles gesehen und erlebt. 

WAR ist in Punkten PvP WoW einfach haushoch überlegen. Das kannst du als Tatsache akzeptieren. Das WoW die paar Hanserl die ohnehin nur am WoW-PvP rumgemeckert haben ned abgeht steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt.

Und das wir ne Randgruppe sind war schon von vornherein klar.

Nur: Auch von einer Randgruppe kann man sehr gut leben wenn man sie gut bedient. Und wir werden gut bedient


----------



## Greymoon (4. November 2008)

Ich frag mich auch immer, warum hier so ein Krawall wegen der Spielerzahlen gemacht wird.
WAR wird sich halten können, mit wie vielen Spielern genau ist doch mal vollkommen Banane, aber untergehen wird es so schnell sicher nicht, dazu hat es zuviel Potential. Da können sich die Schwarzseher (oder vielleicht auch Blizzards PR-Mitarbeiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) noch so die Kehle wund schreien.
Sollen die, denen das PvP-System (Achtung: Witz!) oder die PvE-Fixierung bei WoW besser gefällt doch wieder dort hingehen und ihren Spaß haben.
Allen, denen das Spielprinzip von WAR gefällt werden dabei bleiben, durch die zukünftigen Patches gehen und die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels betrachten. Hat ja auch erst angefangen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. November 2008)

Pff ich hab Xfire auch genutzt und nutze es heute noch  aber mir ist erst seit diesem thread aufgefallen das ich nur 1 h im xfire verzeichniss war gespielt habe ^^


( played auf einem chara sind schon 3 D )


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (4. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Das hiesse ja, dass die vorherrschende Gruppe von X-Fire Usern auch ein gewisses Spielerprofil aufweist. Meine Kenntnisse über die Nutzer von X-Fire halten sich doch arg in Grenzen, aber ich würde sie mal als vornehmlich jung und eher aus der Shooter-Ecke kommend klassifizieren. Ergo nicht grade die potentiellen Warhammer-Freunde.



Ich kann das jetzt von Warhammerseite her nicht beurteilen. Aber ja, Xfire besitzt ein eher jüngeres Spielerprofil. 

Das mit dem Shooter kann man so nicht unterstreichen. Ja ein großer Teil spielt diverse Shooter, das Spiel mit dem größten Anteil ist aber (wie soll es anders sein) WoW. Guildwars steht auf Rang 9 und Warhammer auf 11. Xfire ist als Messenger wirklich ganz praktisch und lässt auch Kommunikation ausserhalb des Spiels zu (Habe Kontakte auch zu einer anderen Gilde). Ausserdem ist es praktisch zu sehen, ob zb. der Kumpel gerade zockt ohne vielleicht das Spiel selbst starten zu müssen.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (4. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ich hab auch lange WoW gespielt, Arena und Sunwell - hab alles gesehen und erlebt.
> 
> WAR ist in Punkten PvP WoW einfach haushoch überlegen. Das kannst du als Tatsache akzeptieren. Das WoW die paar Hanserl die ohnehin nur am WoW-PvP rumgemeckert haben ned abgeht steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt.
> 
> ...



sry nochmal für dich, ich will ne Quelle für deine subjektive Einschätzung. Vorallem das *jemals *ist prophetischer Natur... aber vielleicht besitzt du ja tatsächlich diese Gabe. Bitte Bitte verrate mir meine Zukunft... *gähn*


----------



## GrafvonRotz (4. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> sry nochmal für dich, ich will ne Quelle für deine subjektive Einschätzung. Vorallem das *jemals *ist prophetischer Natur... aber vielleicht besitzt du ja tatsächlich diese Gabe. Bitte Bitte verrate mir meine Zukunft... *gähn*



Das ist überhaupt ned prophetisch sondern durchaus logisch.

Damit WoW an WAR rankommt müsste man:
- Die Server so auslegen das sie ein paar 100 Spieler die gegeneinander kämpfen verkraften. Das würde auch eine Neuprogrammierung des Clients erfordern
- Kollisionsabfragen einbauen. Sämtliche Talente und Skills unter dem Ansatz von PvP neu gestalten
- Ca. 20 BGs mehr einbauen
- Flugmounts abschaffen
- Das Gruppe suchen Interface komplett neu gestalten
- Open PvP komplett neu strukturieren einschließlich der Mechanik um das Sterben und Respawn
- Automatische Levelanpassungen an das aktuelle Gebiet was defacto das halbe Leveln ad absurdum führt.

Soll ich weitermachen? Na gut

- Redesign der kompletten alten und neuen Welt. Neukreierung sämtlicher Startgebiete. Open PvP von Anfang an.
- Leveln über PvP ermöglichen mit Quests
- Komplettes überarbeiten des Ehresystems (wieder mal)

und so weiter und so fort

Dieser Aufwand würde sich niemals rechnen und deshalb: WoW wird im PvP WAR immer unterlegen sein. Das ist keine Prophezeiung sondern simple Logik. Du kannst aus nem Hubschrauber auch keine Lokomotive bauen.


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt ned prophetisch sondern durchaus logisch.
> 
> Damit WoW an WAR rankommt müsste man:
> - Die Server so auslegen das sie ein paar 100 Spieler die gegeneinander kämpfen verkraften. Das würde auch eine Neuprogrammierung des Clients erfordern
> ...



dan darf ich mal noch was  hinzufügen das abzeichen farmen abschafen das afk system von war einbauen...danke


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Richtig, keine Aussage über generelle Spielerzahlen (wird ja nicht mit Warhammer installiert). Sondern: Über eine bestimmte Anzahl an Stunden, die Nutzer von xfire mit dem Spielen von Warhammer verbracht haben. Es zeigt nur den Trend innerhalb der X-Fire Gemeinschaft an. Genauso gilt das für BLASC-Nutzer.



Persönlich habe ich XFire aus, erm, abergläubischen Gründen nur selten an:
Zuviele Messenger = Böse
Gerücht: Mögliche Systemlastigkeit bei Prozesserkennung sämtlicher Spiele = Böse *g*
Noch ein Messenger, in dem man ständig und sogar Ingame (ok kann man deaktivieren) angeschrieben wird = Böse
Blödsinniges Gerücht aber der Aberglaube siegt: Messenger sind Traffic-Fresser = Böse


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

ähm zam so nebenbei mal dachte du bist mit flo auf middenland ..?
da hat er doch sein  suqiktreiber


----------



## clickrush (4. November 2008)

man könnte noch vieles dazufügen, denn WAR ist nunmal komplett auf pvp ausgelegt. ob das pvp in WoW deswegen schlechter oder besser sei, interessiert jedoch kein schwein, da wir WoW nunmal nicht spielen/spielen wollen.


----------



## AemJaY (4. November 2008)

X-Fire is schrott. Hatte es einmal und nie wieder...
Daher ich bin immer noch in WHO online keine angst ahahahahaha


----------



## Ashgard (4. November 2008)

X-Fire verwenden nur Leute, die ausserhalb von "Games" keine Freunde haben, weil das "dämliche" Programm nicht in der Lage
ist, mit anderen Protokollen umzugehen.

Von daher ein absolutes "NoNo" das Teil zu benutzen. Eigentlich schade, weil es wirklich interessant wäre.

Mein Pidgin[1] meint BTW das ich 18 Tage Played in Warhammer hab. ohoh...


PS
[1] ok, www.pidgin.im weiss das net. Aber mybuffed. Und ich verwende Pidgin weil ich damit sowohl Zugriff auf ICQ, MSN und 
Jabber habe und mit Leuten von diesen Protokollen regelmässige Nachrichten austausche.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> X-Fire verwenden nur Leute, die ausserhalb von "Games" keine Freunde haben, weil das "dämliche" Programm nicht in der Lage
> ist, mit anderen Protokollen umzugehen.



Die ist schon bewusst, das dies eben ein offener Flame gegen alle X-Fire-User und vor allem jene in diesem Thread war? Dir ist schon bewusst was seit einiger Zeit ohne jegliche Verwarnung mit Flamern hier passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> man könnte noch vieles dazufügen, denn WAR ist nunmal komplett auf pvp ausgelegt. ob das pvp in WoW deswegen schlechter oder besser sei, interessiert jedoch kein schwein, da wir WoW nunmal nicht spielen/spielen wollen.




warhammer ist nett, und wohl das einzig halbwegs akzeptable pvp onlinegame zur zeit. man kann den rechner hochfahren, bissl szenario machen und wieder off gehen, ohne level 40 zu sein. DAS ist der momentane vorteil von warhammer, den ich auch durchaus schätze.

die aussage dass warhammer komplett auf pvp ausgelegt ist, kann aber nur von jemandem kommen für den WoW das erste onlinegame war das er in seinem leben gespielt hat, sorry. ein auf pvp ausgelegtes spiel muss zwei sachen haben damit es dauermotivation hat... man muss was verlieren wenn man umfällt, und man muss was gewinnen wenn man siegt, so einfach ist das.

ohne loot und verzicht auf items, kein reines pvp spiel.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die ist schon bewusst, das dies eben ein offener Flame gegen alle X-Fire-User und vor allem jene in diesem Thread war?*Dir ist schon bewusst was seit einiger Zeit ohne jegliche Verwarnung mit Flamern hier passiert?*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Und das ist auch gut so!*

btt: Ich seh das nicht so man verliert was wenn man umfällt nämlich einen punkt an das gegnerische team
sowohl im Sz als auch im Open-rvr (da allerding sieg-punkte für den gesamt sieg!)


----------



## softcake_orange (4. November 2008)

So ein dramatisches Thema für so viel heiße Luft...


----------



## Eceleus (4. November 2008)

Die Grafik zeigt ja auch nicht die Spieleranzahl. Sie zeigt die Anzahl gespielter Stunden pro Tag.


----------



## Pente (4. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, das die X-Fire Spielerzahlen nicht 100%ig aussagekräftig sind, aber das hat man von AoC auch behauptet:
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_O...e_of_Reckoning/



Ja das hat man auch bei AoC behauptet und AoC gibt's nach wie vor, wird nach wie vor supported und bekommt Updates / Patches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versteh den Sinn nicht ganz.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (4. November 2008)

alle spieler die ich kenne die x-fire haben sind counterstrike und call of duty spieler.
fangen viele spiele an aber spielen keins lang und landen dann wieder bei ihrem shooter..
denke x-firevergleich kann man ruhig lassen die sind nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## Norrit (4. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ich stell mal ne kuriose These auf:
> 
> WAR stürzt gerne mal ab wenn man in xFire die Screenshot bzw. Video Funktion nutzt
> Für viele Onlinerollenspieler ist das aber das einzige wirklich sinnige Feature an dem Ding!
> ...



Solche und ähnliche Beträge zeigen deutlichst wie gleich sich die WAR und die WoW Community in der Gesamtheit doch ist! Denn jeweils die andere Seite "runter" zu machen zeigt nur die eignen Unzulänglichkeiten auf!

Btw. man kann auch PvP bzw. RvR mögen und trotzdem von WAR nicht begeistert sein. Die Szenarios machen genau dann Spaß, wenn am besten beide Fraktionen ein Mindestmaß an taktischem Grundverständnis mitbringen und auch danach agieren! Extrem frustrierend sind Szenarios wenn nur ein stumpfes Gezerge stattfindet und kaum einer sich auch nur im geringsten um sinnvolles Agieren schert.
Gerade ein Spiel wie WAR welches extrem RvR orientiert ist lebt davon, dass sich die Mitspieler taktisch sinnvoll verhalten. Leider waren die meisten Szenarios die ich mitgemacht habe nur dummes zergen!
Dabei geht es noch nicht mal ums gewinnen, denn lieber verliere ich ein Szenario bei dem sich beide Seiten eine anspruchsvolle taktische Schlacht geliefert haben, als das ich gewinne weil die Gegenseite sich noch dümmer als die eigene Seite angestellt hat.


----------



## Amkhar (4. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> WTF ist X-Fire?
> 
> Die Entwicklung ist nicht wirklich überraschend. Wir befinden uns in den letzten Prä-Litschi-King-Tagen; d.h. all diejenigen, die von WoW kamen und ihre Amazon-Vorbestellung schon vor Monaten getätigt haben werden den Teufel tun, ihren Account zu verlängern. Gut für's Niveau in WAR, btw, und außerdem sehe ich die nähere Zukunft in meiner Kristallkugel so:
> 
> ...


du hast vergessen zu erwähnen dass Du dann endlich Verstand auf Rezept bekommst.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (4. November 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Solche und ähnliche Beträge zeigen deutlichst wie gleich sich die WAR und die WoW Community in der Gesamtheit doch ist! Denn jeweils die andere Seite "runter" zu machen zeigt nur die eignen Unzulänglichkeiten auf!
> 
> Btw. man kann auch PvP bzw. RvR mögen und trotzdem von WAR nicht begeistert sein. Die Szenarios machen genau dann Spaß, wenn am besten beide Fraktionen ein Mindestmaß an taktischem Grundverständnis mitbringen und auch danach agieren! Extrem frustrierend sind Szenarios wenn nur ein stumpfes Gezerge stattfindet und kaum einer sich auch nur im geringsten um sinnvolles Agieren schert.
> Gerade ein Spiel wie WAR welches extrem RvR orientiert ist lebt davon, dass sich die Mitspieler taktisch sinnvoll verhalten. Leider waren die meisten Szenarios die ich mitgemacht habe nur dummes zergen!
> Dabei geht es noch nicht mal ums gewinnen, denn lieber verliere ich ein Szenario bei dem sich beide Seiten eine anspruchsvolle taktische Schlacht geliefert haben, als das ich gewinne weil die Gegenseite sich noch dümmer als die eigene Seite angestellt hat.



Ich mach nicht die andere Seite runter auch wenn sich bei der dieser Eindruck bildet. Ich sag nur warum Leute mit WAR aufhören. Viele die ich kenne sind von WoW zu WAR gewechselt und den meisten hab ich vorab das selbe gesagt: Das Spiel wird mir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gefallen aber es ist definitiv NICHTS für dich!

Im Prinzip wird WAR von 3 Fraktionen befeuert:
- Den Ex DaoClern: Wenn man sich die Situation auf Erengrad ansieht scheints denen ganz gut zu gefallen.
- Den WoW-Spielern: Von denen würde ich sagen sind 3/4 falsch abgebogen. In WoW hat man sich einfach den Schwanzvergleich angewöhnt. In WoW bist du nix wenn du in deinem Raid ned unter den Top 3 Heilern/DDs bist und im PvP hast du ohne full S4 sowieso mal gar kein Plan. Das man sich in WAR nicht mehr so leicht persönlich profilieren kann und nur ein Teil von einem riesigen Ganzen ist kotzt viele WoW-Spieler an (Wenn es um PvP geht)
Der nächste Part ist einfach angewiesen auf den Mix aus Raids und BGs. Das WAR PvE ist nunmal eher anspruchslos. Die Spieler finden vielleicht gefallen an den Szenarien. Werden aber abwandern weil ihnen schnell fad wird.
- Die 3te Fraktion ist die der Warhammerspieler - ein nicht zu unterschätzender Markt! Für viele ist es das erste MMORPG und da hängts dann davon ab... Manche finden WAR zu sauber für echtes Warhammer. Anderen sagt die Mechanik ned zu. Wieder andere stören sich an Brüchen mit dem Fluff. Und geschätzt 1/3 bleibt.

Spieler sind wie sie sind und ich putz den Grind runter weil er lächerlich ist.
Für eine Robe muss man 2 Wochen dauerfarmen - tolle Wurst. Und nach dem 97ten Illitry seinen Drecksstab noch immer ned zu haben kotzt genauso an.
Wem WoW gefällt soll dort bleiben. Ich bin zusehr von WAR verwöhnt inzwischen um mir das nochmal anzutun.

Wusstet ihr das die Säcke in PQs immer das selbe enthalten?


----------



## Rehhaile (4. November 2008)

*ironie an*
Schaut euch doch mal die wow spielzeiten von den X-fire usern an. Da wird es klar. Das sind alles WoW Kiddies. Hier bei Warhammer spielen nur Erwachsene das viel bessere Spiel. Und überhaupt, was ist x-fire. Das nutzen wie festgestellt nur wow-kiddies, also sind deren Statistiken völlig aussagekraftlos für die normale Bevölkerung.
*ironie off*

Warhammer ist toll und wird die 11 Millionen WoW Kiddie- Spieler bald überflügeln. Wir Erwachsenen werden es den Kiddy schon zeigen, ganz bestimmt. Ups..Ironie jetzt erst off? hm...


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

11 mio spieler wird WAR mit sicherheit nie erreichen,da
die japaner,Chinesen,... 
eher nicht auf pvp stehn die grinden lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (4. November 2008)

ich bin nicht sicher, ob anhand solcher mittel rückschlüsse auf den erfolg, oder die kundenzahl eines spieles zuverlässig messbar sind. ich denke, viel deutlicher wird es für alle, wenn plötzlich einst volle server leer werden. oder weniger spieler dort sind. und wenn dann die server weniger werden. ich hoffe, daß das gegentei der fall sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (4. November 2008)

> Das sind alles WoW Kiddies. Hier bei Warhammer spielen nur Erwachsene das viel bessere Spiel



fast richtig, viele WoW Kiddies sind zu War gewechselt. Das erkennt man an den vielen Heulthreads ala mimimi der Feuermagier/Zauberer ist zu stark und macht immer mehr Schaden als ich im Szenario.

Bei WoW waren die Heuler es halt gewöhnt das ihre Jammerei schnell gehör bei blizz fand. Und ruckzuck wurde eine Klasse zu Tode generft...siehe Paladin.

Ich hoffe hier bei War ist das anderes. Das Klassenballancing ist gut so wie es ist. Wer das Stein,Schere,Papier Prinzip nicht mag,soll halt wieder wow spielen gehen.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> fast richtig, viele WoW Kiddies sind zu War gewechselt. Das erkennt man an den vielen Heulthreads ala mimimi der Feuermagier/Zauberer ist zu stark und macht immer mehr Schaden als ich im Szenario.
> 
> Bei WoW waren die Heuler es halt gewöhnt das ihre Jammerei schnell gehör bei blizz fand. Und ruckzuck wurde eine Klasse zu Tode generft...siehe Paladin.
> 
> Ich hoffe hier bei War ist das anderes. Das Klassenballancing ist gut so wie es ist. Wer das Stein,Schere,Papier Prinzip nicht mag,soll halt wieder wow spielen gehen.



würd ich nicht drauf wetten, schon n paar tage nach release wurde den whinern gehör geschenkt indem man die lootregeln geändert hat. ist jetzt spielmechanisch nicht vergleichbar mit nem klassennerf, aber n deutliches zeichen dass man whiner-wünsche schnell umsetzt. gleiches passierte mit dem "wahh wahh die healer im SZ bekommen viel mehr punkte"...  ich hab da wenig hoffnung um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Horton (4. November 2008)

> 11 mio spieler wird WAR mit sicherheit nie erreichen,da
> die japaner,Chinesen,...
> eher nicht auf pvp stehn die grinden lieber



Na gott sei Dank! Auf solche Leute kann man doch wohl getrost verzichten ^^


----------



## spiegelblank (4. November 2008)

in China ist ein Reissack umgefallen.


Was interessieren mich eigentlich Leute, die ein Spiel aufhören. Ich spiele, mir bringt es Spass und ich habe für ein MMORPG genügend nette Mitspieler.


Jetzt dürft ihr selbst entscheiden, welches Spiel ich tatsächlich mit meiner Aussage meine.


Aber es scheint eine neue (alte) Art Spieler zu geben:

Ich bin ein Troll, ein Forentroll.  Ich finde alles schlecht. Ingame heiße ich übrigens Roxxar.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

spiegelblank schrieb:


> in China ist ein Reissack umgefallen.
> 
> 
> Was interessieren mich eigentlich Leute, die ein Spiel aufhören. Ich spiele, mir bringt es Spass und ich habe für ein MMORPG genügend nette Mitspieler.
> ...




hmm... es gab ne aussage : spielerzahlen sinken

danach gabs ne diskussion darüber. sorry aber... der sinn eines forum ist es zu diskutieren. schon alleine die tatsache dass 1000ende leute das thema angeklickt haben, und viele darüber diskutieren gibt den teilnehmenden mehr daseinsberechtigung was zu posten als dein "interessiert mich nicht, ihr seid alles spielverderberkiddies die proletennamen tragen"

das entspricht nämlich dem 2. typus von forenmembers... zu allem ja und amen sagen, auseinadersetzungen scheuen und eier nur vom frühstückstisch kennen...

und nu schnarch weiter und stör uns nicht beim sinnlos diskutieren, vielen dank


----------



## talsimir (4. November 2008)

Das Tool ist nur der absolute nerven rauber als Fehlermeldungen iwelche nervigen Downloads die niemand brauch und das auch dann wenn man es nicht grade prikelt findet xX


----------



## -Kaleb- (4. November 2008)

X-Fire nutzt man wenn man ne Runde Headshots mit kumpels verteilen will aber wer läßt den scheiss schon während dem Online Spielen mitlaufen?
daran kann man ja nur erkennen wie abgestürzt der einzelne bei nem Game ist ^^


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Das Tool ist nur der absolute nerven rauber als Fehlermeldungen iwelche nervigen Downloads die niemand brauch und das auch dann wenn man es nicht grade prikelt findet xX




und zu dir... hier gehts nicht um xfire, sondern um die tatsache dass man anhand der eingelogten user nen trend erkennen kann. 

ob das tool nervig ist, dich beim pornodownload stört oder sonstwie steht hier nicht zur debatte.

*reportet


----------



## Ashgard (4. November 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> und zu dir... hier gehts nicht um xfire, sondern um die tatsache dass man anhand der eingelogten user nen trend erkennen kann.
> 
> ob das tool nervig ist, dich beim pornodownload stört oder sonstwie steht hier nicht zur debatte.
> 
> *reportet



Du willst es net kapieren, gelle?


----------



## Raqill (4. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ich habs bisher miterlebt das Xfire Benutzer mehr die "Pro Gamer" sind die ums verrecken sich profilieren wollen, *und immer einen Schwanzvergleich brauchen.*



stimmt darauf hab ich auch voll need aufn "Schwanzvergleich" ... Gott nur wenn jemand gerne Shooter spielt 
hat er nicht gleich einen "Schwanzvergleich" nötig, ich z.b. spiel zum Spaß und nich zu sagen "lol wtf bbq i pwned ya, olololololol!!!!11"




Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> pack den Datenbankbereich von Blasc und ICQ zusammen, nochdazu mit einer Anzeige was deine Kumpels gerade im moment spielen. Das ungefähr und noch ein bissl mehr ist xfire, glaub ich zumindest. Könnt sich einer der Betroffenden mal dazu melden?



Man kann sagen Xfire ist das "Spieler"-ICQ, hat viele nützliche Funktionen wie das automatische Downloaden von Patches oder man kann mit 1. Klick Spielen von Freunden beitret oder TS Servern joinen. Screenshots kann man auch uploaden wie Videos außerdem gibt es mittlerweile einen Broadcast(Live-Stream)


----------



## Xondor (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent der gesamten Spieler, benutzt dieses komische Ding? 20? 10? 5?




Selbst 5% wären für eine Umfrage enorm. 
Dass xfire User vllt von Grund auf andere Ansichten haben, lass ich mal außen vor.


----------



## zero05 (4. November 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> warhammer ist nett, und wohl das einzig halbwegs akzeptable pvp onlinegame zur zeit. man kann den rechner hochfahren, bissl szenario machen und wieder off gehen, ohne level 40 zu sein. DAS ist der momentane vorteil von warhammer, den ich auch durchaus schätze.



Sorry aber was das reine PvP betrifft gibt es Spiele die DEUTLICH weiter sind - Linage2, DAoC, EVE, Guild Wars. Alle diese spiele haben ein deutlich ausgereifteres System und besseres Balancing. Warhammer ist vielleicht das beste Spiel für "mal eben zwischendurch ein Szenario machen", aber niemals das beste PvP Spiel (im MMO Markt, ansonsten müsste ich Shooter und RTS aufzählen).


----------



## spiegelblank (4. November 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> hmm... es gab ne aussage : spielerzahlen sinken
> 
> danach gabs ne diskussion darüber. sorry aber... der sinn eines forum ist es zu diskutieren. schon alleine die tatsache dass 1000ende leute das thema angeklickt haben, und viele darüber diskutieren gibt den teilnehmenden mehr daseinsberechtigung was zu posten als dein "interessiert mich nicht, ihr seid alles spielverderberkiddies die proletennamen tragen"
> 
> ...




vielen Dank für deine gar nicht lieben Worte bzw. ich muss wohl schon sagen persönlich beleidigende Worte; mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass man so aggresiv auf meine Aussage reagieren kann, aber mein Beitrag  muss dich wohl irgendwie bewegt und getroffen haben.

hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es müßig ist, den x-ten Post aufzumachen und darüber zu reden, dass die Account-Anzahl bei WAR (wohl) sinkt?

Hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es für dich als Spieler bei WAR oder sonstwo (ich vermute eh, dass du ein [ex und bald wieder] WOW-Spieler bist) völlig egal ist, ob 11 Mio. Kunden oder 10.000 spielen (dies war übrigens ein Teil der Aussage meines Posts; dies nur,  damit du ihn auch verstehst)

die meisten reden hier übrigens über x-fire. Ansonsten gibt es hier auf 4. Seiten nur 1-2 interessante Beiträge oder Beiträge, die zum denken anregen. Diskussion würde ich das nicht nennen. Aber man kan ja auch einen anderen Anspruch haben.


----------



## m@r1@n (4. November 2008)

würd mal sagen /close pls


----------



## Gortek (4. November 2008)

Bin ich der einzige der sich über die Statistik freut?
Denn ich kenne ausschliesslich B.....escheidene Leute die X-Fire nutzen, von daher begrüsse ich es wenn diese gehen und eine Qualitätssteigerung im Spiel festzustellen ist.

Cheers


----------



## Rorret (4. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> WTF ist X-Fire?
> 
> Die Entwicklung ist nicht wirklich überraschend. Wir befinden uns in den letzten Prä-Litschi-King-Tagen; d.h. all diejenigen, die von WoW kamen und ihre Amazon-Vorbestellung schon vor Monaten getätigt haben werden den Teufel tun, ihren Account zu verlängern. Gut für's Niveau in WAR, btw, und außerdem sehe ich die nähere Zukunft in meiner Kristallkugel so:
> 
> ...



irgendwie war der gut - musste etwas grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. November 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> irgendwie war der gut - musste etwas grinsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ich find das Wahnsinn xD

8/10... aber nur weil ich glaube das schon mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (4. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, das die X-Fire Spielerzahlen nicht 100%ig aussagekräftig sind, aber das hat man von AoC auch behauptet:
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_O...e_of_Reckoning/



OH MEIN GOTT!

Es ist möglich das Xfire dir sagen kann, ob ein Spiel viele Spieler verliert, es ist aber ebenso möglich das Xfire Statistiken 0 Aussagekraft haben. Bei AoC hat es sich bestätigt, da anscheinend Xfire User dem allgemeinen Trend gefolgt sind. 

Wer benutzt den Schrott eigentlich? Ich frage mich schon lange was diese eigenartigen Spieler mit Xfire überhaupt davon haben. 

Das einige wieder mit WAR aufhören weil jetzt dann WoW WOTLK kommt ist völlig klar, aber hier wie bei AoC von Massensterben zu sprechen, wäre übelst übertrieben.

Wenige Spieler benutzen das Forum oder Xfire. Mythic gibt wenigstens Zahlen raus, die haben es nicht nötig ihre Zahlen zu verstecken, weil sie so verdammt mies sind wie z.b bei Funcom.


/vote for close

vote Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (4. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da Du hier nicht mehr posten kannst, ein paar Tipps für neue Tätigkeitsbereiche:
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...Suche&meta=



ich wette, der ist jetzt auch noch stolz drauf, nen bann bekommen zu haben! erzählt im kindergarten/vorschule herum, was er für ein harter bursche ist, so hart, das man ihn bannen musste wegen seiner gefährlichkeit - er ist sicher nen ganz harter n811-schurke mit grünen haaren...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalonius (4. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Vll liegts auch daran das Xfire spieler auch eine etwas andere rangehensart an das Spiel haben als der Normale User und deshalb das Spiel nicht mögen, ich habs bisher miterlebt das Xfire Benutzer mehr die "Pro Gamer" sind die ums verrecken sich profilieren wollen, und immer einen Schwanzvergleich brauchen.
> 
> Ich möchte mich entschuldigen falls das nicht so stimmt, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis + Schlufreunde ist das Schema sehr oft vertreten. Und denen gefällt halt ein Spiel nicht bei dem man Solo als ownen kann.



jop ich vermisse bei warhammer auch den schwanzvergleich sehr, hoffentlich werden duelle nachgereicht *böse lach*


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (4. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich denke das stimmt schon irgendwie mit der sinkenden Zahl an Usern.
> 
> Ich habe zuerts mehrere Wochen auf nem toten Klonserververbracht und bin nun gewechselt auf einen der vorher jeden Abend voll war.
> Aber die letzte paar Tage war der nur mittel und wenig. Das finde ich seltsam.
> ...




Aua lern Deutsch, hör mit dem geheule auf, das sind die beiden Tipps die ich auf deinen Lebensweg ohne WAR mitgebe. Den auf so spieler kann die Community getrost verzichten.


----------



## Subai (4. November 2008)

X-fire rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und is auch für nichtshooter fans praktisch da es viele gute funktionen hat(beispielsweise per tastenkombination chat ingame öffnen um gleich antworten zu können ),hübscher is und besser zu bedienen ist als icq 
außadem können ja auch mal mmoler ne runde mit freunden spieln wollen


----------



## Dietrich (4. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich XFire aus, erm, abergläubischen Gründen nur selten an:
> Zuviele Messenger = Böse
> Gerücht: Mögliche Systemlastigkeit bei Prozesserkennung sämtlicher Spiele = Böse *g*
> Noch ein Messenger, in dem man ständig und sogar Ingame (ok kann man deaktivieren) angeschrieben wird = Böse
> Blödsinniges Gerücht aber der Aberglaube siegt: Messenger sind Traffic-Fresser = Böse



Das kann man aber über jeden Messenger sagen!




Xondor schrieb:


> Selbst 5% wären für eine Umfrage enorm.
> Dass xfire User vllt von Grund auf andere Ansichten haben, lass ich mal außen vor.



11,5 Millionen Registrierte User. Wenn davon nur 50% noch aktive Nutzer sind und der Rest Karteileichen, ist das mMn nach immer noch eine representative Anzahl.
Korregiert mich, aber spricht man nicht bei 1.000.000 verkauften Einheiten eines Spiels nicht von einem TopSeller?!


Mfg 

Dietrich


----------



## jdf (4. November 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Aua lern Deutsch, hör mit dem geheule auf, das sind die beiden Tipps die ich auf deinen Lebensweg ohne WAR mitgebe. Den auf so spieler kann die Community getrost verzichten.



Sag' mir bitte, dass dies Sarkasmus war....

--> Aua, lern*e* Deutsch *und* hör*'* mit dem* G*eheule auf *- *das sind die beiden Tipps*,* die ich dir auf deinen Lebensweg ohne WAR mitgebe. Den*n* auf so*lche* Spieler *(wie dich)* kann die Community getrost verzichten.

Nur als Vorschlag, wie so ein Satz aussehen sollte (wobei ich nun keinen Duden wälze; wer weitere Fehler findet, darf sich was darauf einbilden), wenn man ihn mit den Worten "Aua lern Deutsch" beginnt.

Um es mal in weit verbreiteter WoW-Terminologie auszudrücken: statt "du nicht nehmen Kerze" empfehle ich "du nicht werfen Stein, weil Glashaus wo du sitzen dann kaputt".

Alles klar?

Fein.


----------



## Iodun (4. November 2008)

close bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (4. November 2008)

naja .. Also ich nutze xfire schon seit Jahren. Is recht bequem, haben viele Freunde von mir, wobei keiner von denen irgendwie ein "pro gamar roxxor " ist .. oder dergleichen. 

Ich find den chat sehr nett, da ich ne Abneigung gegen ICQ habe. Die funktionen wie FPS anzeige, Screenshots machen und auto. online stellen ist toll, ingame Videos machen is witzig. 

Nach den statistiken kann man nicht gehen. Demzufolge würden auch nur wenig Leute Farcry 2 spielen .. zu mindest den dx 10 modus. Da Xfire kein dx 10 unterstützt, fallen die leute z..b. schonmal raus. 

Also diese ganzen : omg, WAR geht unter!  Threads gehen einem langsam schon auf´n Sack.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. November 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> naja .. Also ich nutze xfire schon seit Jahren. Is recht bequem, haben viele Freunde von mir, wobei keiner von denen irgendwie ein "pro gamar roxxor " ist .. oder dergleichen.
> 
> Ich find den chat sehr nett, da ich ne Abneigung gegen ICQ habe. Die funktionen wie FPS anzeige, Screenshots machen und auto. online stellen ist toll, ingame Videos machen is witzig.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------
äh..nur mal so am rande..ich zockte Farcry 2 hellgate und Crysis und addon.. mit Aktiven DX10 es geht.
Ka was du da redest...sogar im 64 bit modus wirds unterstützt....

http://de.xfire.com/profile/romangv1/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das seltsame..ich kenne keinen der X-fire nicht benutzt.
Ich war erschrocken als ich gelesen hatte, das hier leute sind die es nicht kennen.
Das X-Fire startet mit meinem PC und erfasst alle daten zu 100% richtig.

*Desweiteren können benutzer sehen, auf welchen server (MMO-wow) man zockt.
Wie siet der char aus?items

Oder man zockt einen shooter..man siet den server und kann mit draufspringen.
Oder die TS IP*

*Freunde von freunden....und man kann infos austauschen und fragen HEY du hast das game SSSS wie ist es?
Nie ne "wichtige" nachicht verpassen...unten rechts siet man es..(Wenn man will)
Und nen 1 zu 1 Voice chat ist auch dabei...falls mal was sein sollte^^

+screens im eigenen Format erstellen,mit hochladen wenn man will.
+Filme erstellen und hoch laden wenn man will,mit bewertungs funse^^

Und man kann es als AKTIVE Sig für foren und seiten nutzen.
Im RPG oder Shootern wird ein live status angezeigt.
Und man siet am echten bild des benutzers wehn man da vor sich hat.*

Alles drinn^^
Also wir finden es toll.
Ka was die anderen wollen..es wird keiner gezwungen es zu benutzen..von daher..
Aber es muss wohl immer leute geben die hass gegenüber von anwendungen etc empfinden..
Seltsam...


----------



## Fonia (5. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die ist schon bewusst, das dies eben ein offener Flame gegen alle X-Fire-User und vor allem jene in diesem Thread war? Dir ist schon bewusst was seit einiger Zeit ohne jegliche Verwarnung mit Flamern hier passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm.... Ich wär für eine neue Foren software für buffed... "Zambot - Search and Destroy" findet jeden spyflame und addflamer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (5. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Sag' mir bitte, dass dies Sarkasmus war....
> 
> --> Aua, lern*e* Deutsch *und* hör*'* mit dem* G*eheule auf *- *das sind die beiden Tipps*,* die ich dir auf deinen Lebensweg ohne WAR mitgebe. Den*n* auf so*lche* Spieler *(wie dich)* kann die Community getrost verzichten.
> 
> ...




ausser in der zone benutz niemand die form "lerne" deutsch, das ist ddr sprache. lern deutsch war völlig korrekt. ausserdem empfehl ich dir mal den unterschied zwischen sarkasmus und ironie zu googln, hier wird recht häufig, von offensichtlich überforderten usern, der fremdwortgebrauch geradezu inflationär in den sand gesetzt.


----------



## Pente (5. November 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> ausser in der zone benutz niemand die form "lerne" deutsch, das ist ddr sprache. lern deutsch war völlig korrekt. ausserdem empfehl ich dir mal den unterschied zwischen sarkasmus und ironie zu googln, hier wird recht häufig, von offensichtlich überforderten usern, der fremdwortgebrauch geradezu inflationär in den sand gesetzt.




Na wenn wir schon bei Sprachkursen angelangt sind dann lege ich dir ganz persönlich nochmal ans Herz unsere Netiquette zu lesen. Beim nächsten Mal bleibt's nicht bei einem freundlichen Hinweis meinerseits.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (5. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Na wenn wir schon bei Sprachkursen angelangt sind dann lege ich dir ganz persönlich nochmal ans Herz unsere Netiquette zu lesen. Beim nächsten Mal bleibt's nicht bei einem freundlichen Hinweis meinerseits.




wenn wir schon dabei sind uns zu unterhalten, leg ich dir mal ans herz was arbeiten zu gehn statt klugscheissernd in onlineforen den blockwart zu geben.

obs bei nem freundlichen hinweis deinerseits bleibt, oder auch nicht iss mir gelinde gesagt jäckchen wie höschen.

also los löschboy... gib gummi ^^ 


und ansonsten drück und knuddle ich dich nochmal ganz herzlich zum abschied.

*bussiaufsbauchi


----------



## zadros (5. November 2008)

> #10 up from #11 yesterday



Das seh ich da ;-)


----------



## Tiegars (5. November 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind uns zu unterhalten, leg ich dir mal ans herz was arbeiten zu gehn statt klugscheissernd in onlineforen den blockwart zu geben.
> 
> obs bei nem freundlichen hinweis deinerseits bleibt, oder auch nicht iss mir gelinde gesagt jäckchen wie höschen.
> 
> ...


Meinst du weil jemand hier Forum liest und schreibt oder modiert arbeitet er nicht? o.O komische Einstellung. Erläuter mir das mal bitte.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Pente (5. November 2008)

... naja wer nicht hören will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast nun auf jeden Fall genügend Zeit deine Freizeit anderweitig zu gestalten als dir fremde User in Foren zu beleidigen. Haunse rein!


----------



## Patso (5. November 2008)

hey mal was neues noch knapp 7 tage und 13 stunden dann wird WAR wider lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ACH und X-Fire naja wer´s nötig hatt... soo dann geh ich mal wider Team Fortress spielen und mich still und heimlich auf die 2 neuen klassen freuen ... ( in WAR nich in Team Fortress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kelthoras (5. November 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Gerade ein Spiel wie WAR welches extrem RvR orientiert ist lebt davon, dass sich die Mitspieler taktisch sinnvoll verhalten. Leider waren die meisten Szenarios die ich mitgemacht habe nur dummes zergen!
> Dabei geht es noch nicht mal ums gewinnen, denn lieber verliere ich ein Szenario bei dem sich beide Seiten eine anspruchsvolle taktische Schlacht geliefert haben, als das ich gewinne weil die Gegenseite sich noch dümmer als die eigene Seite angestellt hat.



Und da wirst du wahrscheinlich lange drauf warten können - in DAoC war taktisches und strategisches Spiel in den Grenzländern schon immer weit spassiger als der allabendliche Albionzerg. Da es aber den Albionzerg geben KONNTE - schlicht gesprochen: er war einfach möglich - gab es ihn auch! Und so wird es in Warhammer langfristig auch sein. Sobald Zergen auch nur ansatzweise funktioniert, werden alle teilnehmenden Spieler mit dem Zergen leben MÜSSEN. Abhilfe könnte nur Mythic schaffen, indem sie sich irgendwas überlegen, um Zerg zu unterbinden. Tut mir leid, ich glaube derzeit nicht daran, dass es was derartiges geben kann.

Und denen, die hier und in anderen Threads wiederholt mit schelmischen Grinsen die Hoffnung äussern, dass sich ja eh bald diverse Probleme in Luft auflösen, wenn z.B. die ganzen WoW-Kiddies mit WotLK ihren Weg zurück nach WoW finden, möchte ich ja ungern die Hoffnung nehmen. Aber ich frage mich in letzter Zeit immer öfter, wie viele neue Onlinespiele es noch braucht, bis auch wirklich der Letzte gemerkt hat, dass die Klientel in allen derzeitigen High-Fantasy-MMOs im Prinzip dieselbe ist und nervende Spieler und Roxxorkiddies kein Phänomen allein von CounterStrike oder WoW sind. Also ihr lernt besser damit zu leben, dass euch diese unangenehmen Zeitgenossen auf Dauer in jedem längerfristig erfolgreichen MMO über den Weg laufen werden.

Hat ein Spiel natürlich kaum mehr Spieler, nimmt diese Zahl natürlich gefühlt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norrit (5. November 2008)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Und da wirst du wahrscheinlich lange drauf warten können - in DAoC war taktisches und strategisches Spiel in den Grenzländern schon immer weit spassiger als der allabendliche Albionzerg. Da es aber den Albionzerg geben KONNTE - schlicht gesprochen: er war einfach möglich - gab es ihn auch! Und so wird es in Warhammer langfristig auch sein. Sobald Zergen auch nur ansatzweise funktioniert, werden alle teilnehmenden Spieler mit dem Zergen leben MÜSSEN. Abhilfe könnte nur Mythic schaffen, indem sie sich irgendwas überlegen, um Zerg zu unterbinden. Tut mir leid, ich glaube derzeit nicht daran, dass es was derartiges geben kann.
> 
> Und denen, die hier und in anderen Threads wiederholt mit schelmischen Grinsen die Hoffnung äussern, dass sich ja eh bald diverse Probleme in Luft auflösen, wenn z.B. die ganzen WoW-Kiddies mit WotLK ihren Weg zurück nach WoW finden, möchte ich ja ungern die Hoffnung nehmen. Aber ich frage mich in letzter Zeit immer öfter, wie viele neue Onlinespiele es noch braucht, bis auch wirklich der Letzte gemerkt hat, dass die Klientel in allen derzeitigen High-Fantasy-MMOs im Prinzip dieselbe ist und nervende Spieler und Roxxorkiddies kein Phänomen allein von CounterStrike oder WoW sind. Also ihr lernt besser damit zu leben, dass euch diese unangenehmen Zeitgenossen auf Dauer in jedem längerfristig erfolgreichen MMO über den Weg laufen werden.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass es keinerlei Anreize gibt, um Spieler zum deffen in den Szenarios zu motivieren. Eigentlich trifft sogar das Gegenteil zu. Denn die im Zerg sammeln massig EP und der einsame dumme Deffer geht leer aus. Lösen könnte man dieses Problem indem man z.B. den Deffern die EP des Zergs gibt und gleichzeitig noch sowas wie ne mini PQ einführt, die erfüllt ist, wenn man erfolgreich verteidigt hat!


----------



## Dencarion (5. November 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es keinerlei Anreize gibt, um Spieler zum deffen in den Szenarios zu motivieren. Eigentlich trifft sogar das Gegenteil zu. Denn die im Zerg sammeln massig EP und der einsame dumme Deffer geht leer aus. Lösen könnte man dieses Problem indem man z.B. den Deffern die EP des Zergs gibt und gleichzeitig noch sowas wie ne mini PQ einführt, die erfüllt ist, wenn man erfolgreich verteidigt hat!


Nunja, aber damit tust Du (theoretisch) wieder den ganzen "Leechern" das Leben erleichtern.
Ich habe, zum Glück, bisher keine Leecher in WAR Szenarios erleben müssen, aber bei "EP des Zergs", wären hier Tür und Tor geöffnet - und man muss zugeben, die Größe der Spielfelder würde das sogar recht einfach zulassen.

Sicher, für das Erobern von Zeilen und für Deffen sollte es EP geben, aber das muss genau ausgetüftelt sein, denn es gibt einfach viel zu viele die solche Lücken sofort ausnutzen - leider


----------



## Peterparker (5. November 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Das klingt ein bisschen nach George Orwell... ich finde das ehr gruslig als toll. Aber ich will dir den Spaß nicht nehmen.


----------



## Pente (5. November 2008)

Finde es auch sehr befremdlich ... in der heutigen Zeit heulen alle rum wenn sie irgendwo Daten von sich angeben müssen und installieren sich dann gleichzeitig X-Fire ... seltsame Welt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2008)

falsch


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Finde es auch sehr befremdlich ... in der heutigen Zeit heulen alle rum wenn sie irgendwo Daten von sich angeben müssen und installieren sich dann gleichzeitig X-Fire ... seltsame Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde Xfire meine persönlichen Daten inklusive der Aufzeichnung meines Spielverhaltens an Dritte weitergeben, würde ich deine Bedenken verstehen.

Letztendlich sieht die Realität aber anders aus: Mein Name ist dort Klaus Augenschmaus aus Ghana mit der PLZ 0815 etc. Für den Fall der Fälle (Siehe Telekom). 

Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich Vorteile daraus ziehe oder ob ich auf unerklärlicherweise Werbung von Dritten ohne meine Zustimmung erhalte.

PS: Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass der BLASC (buffed) ebenfalls Daten erfasst, die auf mein Spielverhalten im MMO-Bereich zielen. Ist also ähnlich bedenklich...


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

x-Fire wurde doch mit BF1942 gelauncht wenn ich mich nicht irre...
also müsste es doch zu EA gehören!?


----------



## GrafvonRotz (5. November 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> hey mal was neues noch knapp 7 tage und 13 stunden dann wird WAR wider lustiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist dann Luschiking heraussen? Wie die Zeit verfliegt wenn man mit WoW aufhört weil man endlich was besseres gefunden hat!


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ist dann Luschiking heraussen? Wie die Zeit verfliegt wenn man mit WoW aufhört weil man endlich was besseres gefunden hat!



Ich hoffe du meinst jetzt ne Freundin und nicht War  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (5. November 2008)

hey xfire is cool ^^ und ich würd mich nich auf die z ahlen von denen verlassen wer weiß wie viele da war zocken... An sich is xfire aber ne feine sache und das hat ganz gewiss nix mit hardcore zockern oder so zu tun oO is ja lächerlich sowas zu behaupten ...


----------



## XLarge TeaM (5. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> x-Fire wurde doch mit BF1942 gelauncht wenn ich mich nicht irre...
> also müsste es doch zu EA gehören!?



So ein Quatsch, das hat ein unabhängiger "normaler" Nerd damals entwickelt und nach einiger Zeit für etliche Millionen dann an die MTV Gruppe verkauft. Ich nutze das seit dem Start der Software und hatte noch nie Probleme damit - ist wie so vieles im Leben, wer nicht will wird nicht gezwungen es zu benutzen. Ich möcht´s nicht mehr missen ...


----------



## trippleass gnom (5. November 2008)

X-Fire ist in meinen Augen nur ein Spyware der Spieleindustrie, die immerhin einen Vorteil noch hat:

Man kann erkennen ob Spiele im Niedergang oder im Aufwärtstrend sind. Allerdings wäre ich Vorsichtig nach einem Monat WAR nun einen Trend daraus zu basteln. Wenn allerdings WAR im Dezember weniger Spieler haben sollte, befindet sich das Spiel wohl eher im sichenden Niedergang. Da können auch Propagandafachleute wie der Sterntaler dann nix mehr schönreden.

Auch der Waldgeist aus dem AOC-Forum hat damals gesagt, dass X-Fire nix bedeuten würde ... naja war eben halt auch alles Propaganda von dem. Er hat sogar Leute gebannt damals, die im AOC-Forum sich kritisch geäußert haben.


----------



## Drakthas (5. November 2008)

alle die WAR so sehr gelobt und WoW verschmäht haben springen jetz zum release vom Addon trotzdem wieder von WAR ab und zocken weiter WoW.

WoW > all

mfg


----------



## Patso (5. November 2008)

richtig das hab ich gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann gehen die tollen spieler namens sandhaufen oder ROXXOR ( sorry falls ich jetzt wen beleidige ) wider und gruppenspiel wird endlich auch auf low lvl möglich abber GROßES PROBLEM : ich weiß immer noch nich welche klasse ich jetzt entgültig spiel... naja mal weitertesten... bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (5. November 2008)

war ist tot


----------



## GrafvonRotz (5. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst jetzt ne Freundin und nicht War
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne Freundin hatte ich vorher schon (ok jetzt wieder solo aber nimmer lang xD)

Eigentlich meinte ich WAR.

Wenn ich im Laufe meiner 25 jährigen Pflichtkür - die ich der Einfachheit halber einmal "Leben" nennen will gelernt habe dann: Frauen werden schlimmer. Je mehr Zugständnisse du machst desto mehr versuchen sie dich unterzubuttern. Und da ich ned Lust auf regelmäßig streiten habe... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Schon mal was vom Versöhnungssex gehört? 

Ich zitiere ne Freundin von mir: "Der Versöhnungssex is der geilste - deswegen streit ich auch so gern"

Ich HASSE Versöhnungssex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber um zurück zum Thema zu kommen: Ja ich meinte WAR. Das Spiel in dem man Erfolg haben kann wenn mans nur 2 h am Abend spielt


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> war ist tot



Nö aber Du.

Und der Thread.


----------

